# Vape King Craighall Aftermovie



## Gizmo (28/11/16)

The after-movie of the awesome evening that was the Opening of Vape King's biggest Store - Vape King Craighall a 236sqm vaping lounge

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Soutie (28/11/16)

That place looks amazing. Well done guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Lekker video!!

Awesome shop indeed @Gizmo

Am very very proud of you guys and what you have achieved in a relatively short space of time!

Such friendly staff and a great vibe
Cant wait to visit again

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (28/11/16)

Very cool pity I missed it, is it just me or was Paulie having a lakker jol


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/11/16)

This shop is literally 800m away from my house - will defo be visiting / hanging there over weekends to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HouseOfVape (29/11/16)

Dope store guys!!!! Looks awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/16)

HouseOfVape said:


> Dope store guys!!!! Looks awesome



As does yours Brendz  Thank you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Very cool pity I missed it, is it just me or was Paulie having a lakker jol



@Paulie had a great time  we all did lol was definitely one of the most fun launches


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/16)

Soutie said:


> That place looks amazing. Well done guys





Silver said:


> Lekker video!!
> 
> Awesome shop indeed @Gizmo
> 
> ...



Thanks alot guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

